# Ellesmere Port Modellers Show



## lgrania02 (Nov 22, 2008)

There is a two day Model Ship show at the Ellesmere Port Museum on March 7th. and 8th. It is not only a show for modellers but for anyone interested in the sea. There will be model boats on show from local clubs, traders for those who make models and modellers sailing on the water for those who like to play with them!!!! The Museum itself is very interesting and has a good cafe. I understand that there will be a reduced entry charge for the two days of the show.


----------

